# cleveland



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

Anybody looking around ctown? or best keep secret?


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Went out of Edgewater Monday night and trolled for about 4 hours, no takers. Tried from 10' to 40', speed pretty consistent at 1.4. Didn't mark many fish in shallow, but it was pretty dirty in there. Pretty good marks in the 30' to 40' range but I didn't get any hits. The docks are not in at Edgewater so it was pretty dicey getting my boat in by myself on the lone permanent dock.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

drove down to wildwood Saturday morning just to look. not a trailer in the lot.if the weather stays good this week by next weekend things should start to pickup.just my thoughts


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

There were a decent number of trailers in the parker lot last night at e72nd. Saw three guys that got skunked, one guy did get a few keepers. Close to shore/breakwall. Sorry didn't get any other info.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Went out of Edgewater last night from 9 to 1 and didn’t get anything. Trolling as close as I could get to shore off Lakewood the water was significantly warmer but I didn’t get anything. Out deep the marks were very thick but I couldn’t get anything to bite. Water temperature was 45 to 50° near shore and out deep it was between 38 and 44. The ramps are in now at Edgewater.


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanx for the reply's. Hope to get out soon.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Sorry I gotta do it.... I didn't know they took the ramps out at Edgewater . Thank you for the report.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, I was shocked when I got there last Monday and there were just a bunch of pilings to greet me. Fortunately there is one permanent dock but it was really low in the water and by myself it was a challenge not to bang my hull against it. They still haven’t put the big staging dock in but it was nice to have a ramp dock to work with.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Docks are in now


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Docks are in at 72nd. We tested my brother in laws new boat. Didn't pay the $5 as no kiosk was in place Yet! Boat ran very nice. I saw about a dz trailers in the lot and I got to taking to about five that came in. One guy got three close to the break wall. Everyone else got zip. He said he was pulling Bandits.


----------



## toby2 (Jul 15, 2012)

I would have to imagine all those 16-17” walleyes have to be 19” this year. What are the chances they’ll be stacked up shallow off the Gold Coast again? Had some surgery recently and the motor is in shop. Hope me and the boat will be ready soon enough.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

They will be here when the water temp is about about 10 more degrees. 2-3 weeks


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

think i am going to try the skinny on Thursday. I would be surprised if I did not get any but kinda depends on water clarity.


----------



## toby2 (Jul 15, 2012)

In 2-3 weeks the boat should be ready, not so sure about me though. When I see all the pictures I’ll know it’s happening.


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

Headed out Monday. Will post pic's. First trip to Wildwood this year and I'm feeling it.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

We went out of 72nd. today. Ramps were full of debris it was difficult to launch even after cleaning a hole out. Fished inside the wall in deeper water 25-35 temp was about 46 degrees. Made a big swing outside up to 41 feet east and west of the end of the wall. Lots of marks 15 feet to the bottom. Did allot of changing before we ran out of time.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I imagine it was muddy


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

yes


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the report!!
Won’t be long though and it’ll be game on!


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wildwood Monday morning, mud and logs 50ft. and beyond. Few marks and no takers. Hope things clear up soon.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

We are going out tomorrow for a few hours - Edgewater - me and my son - plan on jigging the artificial reef for a bit, then troll bandits shallow - will let you know how we do.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

The old Browns stadium reef?


portney said:


> We are going out tomorrow for a few hours - Edgewater - me and my son - plan on jigging the artificial reef for a bit, then troll bandits shallow - will let you know how we do.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

I can tell you definitively where they are not.

Edgewater - we went out the artificial reef and jigged for about an hour and a half - marked a few - tried hair jigs, vibes, and erie dearies tipped w crawlers - marked a few, but no takers - water temp was 50 degrees. Switched to trolling, running bandits - all different colors. Tried stop and start techniques. Ran some on the bottom off of dipsey’s- ran some wo weights .

Picked up and trolled around the mouth of the Cuyahoga - tons of marks . Tried casting hot n tots, red eyes, Jigged vibes . Gave up around 3:30.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Still a good day w my 9 year son. A bad day fishing better than a great day at the office.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

And yes the old municipal stadium now an artificial reef.

Caught some nice ones there last year.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

White bass should be staging for their run. 
Might be what you marked by the rivermouth?


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report Portney. I've been debating jigging the rocky area in front of Gold Coast, but haven't gotten a chance yet. I'll post if I have any success.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

threeten said:


> White bass should be staging for their run.
> Might be what you marked by the rivermouth?


If they were white bass, they would have definitely hit the vibe. Walleye probably feeding at night.


----------



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

Everytime I'm in that mouth I get a BUNCH of marks and rarely do really well there. I've snagged more shad then walleye in that mouth last year.

I will be fishing out of Cleveland over the next week targeting steelies and some eyes. Will let you guys know.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

portney said:


> I can tell you definitively where they are not.
> 
> Edgewater - we went out the artificial reef and jigged for about an hour and a half - marked a few - tried hair jigs, vibes, and erie dearies tipped w crawlers - marked a few, but no takers - water temp was 50 degrees. Switched to trolling, running bandits - all different colors. Tried stop and start techniques. Ran some on the bottom off of dipsey’s- ran some wo weights .
> 
> Picked up and trolled around the mouth of the Cuyahoga - tons of marks . Tried casting hot n tots, red eyes, Jigged vibes . Gave up around 3:30.


I would bet that if you put a camera down in front of the river you would be looking at schools of shad. You still did better than me,I spent the day at the Dr.s office.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

A lot of those big marks that are stacked up off the river mouth this time of year are big buffalo suckers and crap that run up the Cuyahoga to spawn. 
You see the same thing around the mouth of the Grand at fairport. 
I’m sure there’s plenty of walleye and steelhead mixed in with that mess but as others have said, usually end up foul hooking some big shad while trolling the river mouths this time of year but that’s about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

Trolled today from Gordon Park to Wildwood. Got 3 nice eyes in CLOSE 15' or shallower. Lost more lures then I caught fish but still had a blast.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

I knew there were some fish around and have been. just been tough conditions to get out. nice job sea. good to finally see some walleye reports. did you have to pay yet to launch?


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice. There are eyes that never leave the Cle. area. Some do spawn in a few locations along the central basin. This time of the year you can do better casting or jigging rather than trolling esp when the fish are in close. Drifting in shallow water can really be effective when the water is cold. Plus theres quite a few smallies in close now that ya wont always get trolling.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

It's just a bit chilly yet around town but kudos for getting out there and trying. There's a few going to pop but I like the temps to be in the low 60's before I get excited.


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

In terms of bank fishing, I have been hitting the marinas every week since the start of April. The conditions are still too rough to do any kind of extended outing, most I can do is an hour or two. I would say nothing will change right now until the last week of May. If you don't have a boat best to stick to the rivers and inland lakes.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Went out of 72nd today, fished from 10am till 2. Got 2 decent eyes trolling some pretty rough and cold seas. Easily 2 to 4 footers with some 5 foot caps. And very cold north east wind. New boat handled waves well. Decent marks though, not very good visibility, maybe 2 feet


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

chrisrf815 said:


> Went out of 72nd today, fished from 10am till 2. Got 2 decent eyes trolling some pretty rough and cold seas. Easily 2 to 4 footers with some 5 foot caps. And very cold north east wind. New boat handled waves well. Decent marks though, not very good visibility, maybe 2 feet


Nice report! Do you know what the water temp was?


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

ditchdigger said:


> Nice report! Do you know what the water temp was?


52 degree, surface temp, 10 feet down probably freaking freezing lol. I caught my fish on crainkbaits, but tried crawler harness also. Trolling around 1.8, depending on waves


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

This year seems to be a very slow start for Cleveland. Two years ago we started having good trips the last few days of April. Now we are still struggling.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

went out yesterday for a couple hours before I got blown off.just tried drifting in 19 to 25 fow. had 1 hanging that I missed twice and a couple more short hits. last year at this time is when I started to get limits.52 to 53 surface temp like chris said.marked a few fish not a lot but because of the conditions I could not search a lot, we are pretty close


----------



## Rsmith5682 (May 11, 2019)

Seadoocaptain said:


> Trolled today from Gordon Park to Wildwood. Got 3 nice eyes in CLOSE 15' or shallower. Lost more lures then I caught fish but still had a blast.


Hey buddy! Should post the pics you sent me


----------

